# Film Grad Schools Offering Full Tuition Waivers?



## tofu (Mar 10, 2012)

I see a lot of good discussions about the quality of different grad programs and the application processes, but I am most interested in hearing where people not only got accepted but what schools offered them a full tuition waiver + maybe a stipened. These usually come in the form of a fellowship, usually teaching or research.

For the past couple years I have been applying to Film MFA programs that offer a focus in Producing. I'd rather not spend time in film theory / history classes or editing classes because I've done this stuff already and it's not an interest. 

However, if my option is the ideal curriculum and no financial help from the school, or a curriculum more vast but the tuition is covered, then that's where I will go. I am already in over 40K of loan debt from a previous MA (not film related) and not looking to go into more 
debt.

Here are some schools I applied to already:

Seattle Film Inst- accepted but was only offered half off the tuition. This is a brand new program and they have some bad reviews- no connections at all with internship options in LA or elsewhere.

Columbia College- accepted but no financial help at all. Their curriculum looks ideal though.

UCF- this was an interesting story. First they accepted me, someone called me and said they wanted to offer me a TA that would come with a salary and full waiver. They offered this barely a month before classes began. At the time I was shooting a film and could not drop everything. They told me I could defer till next year so I did. The following year they added the GRE as a requirement. Since I thought I had this in the bag, I went ahead and paid over $100 to take the stupid GRE, totally bombed and then UCF rejected me completely. UCF also had some of the WORST customer service overall.

Ive since learned to boycott any film school requiring the GRE.

I'd love to hear from anyone who is in a MFA Film program focused on Producing and was offered financial assistance from the school.

I am considering applying to U Miami- I hear they offer tuition waivers and TA ships, but I've also heard some pretty negative things about the program.

Crossed Columbia U off my list since they told me the only options are loans. I also found their application process to be ridiculous. $110 just to apply AND you want me to write 2 treatments for you???

Considering NYU- They tell me they offer a limited amount of full tuition waivers. Doesn't sound like there is any stipened though.


----------



## duders (Mar 12, 2012)

It's going to be very hard to find top schools that can offer an entire class tuition waivers PLUS stipends.

NYU Grad does offer a few full waivers every year. In the 3rd year of the program there are a few TAships available that pay stipend. Of course, there are more students than positions available.

If you want to go to grad school for free, your best bet would be the sciences.

Believe it or not, the application fees are not ways for the University to line their coffers. Most schools have to hire extra staff during the admissions process because it's a lot more administrative work.


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking as someone who is, as we speak, hanging on to see if I can get a decent scholarship offer from USC SCA I definately second the notion that a stipend is going to be hard to come by. I'm given to understand that there are a _very_ small number of fellowships offering that kind of thing that I might be awarded but I am pretty much resigned to the fact that the best I could hope to get would be a full or, more likely, partial waiver if I can show a convincing ability/need. Obviously I can only speak to my experience, and I might yet get lucky, but I've focussed my attention on external awards/scholarships/grants in considering my living expenses.

Coming from a science background I can also confirm that is the best route for fellowships/assistantships/funding in general; although I suspect that isn't of much use to most here.


----------



## tofu (Mar 12, 2012)

If you can score at least a 1000 on the GRE, there are a few schools in FL that offer a tuition waiver + stipened. UT Austin is another one. But like I said, I am not going to get a score that high.


----------

